# Where can i buy brine shrimp eggs



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi every1 how are you all...one question, where can i buy brine shrimp eggs in GTA, i live in mississauga..thanks guys


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

All Big Al's shop carry them, their website will provide all the locations and address, google big als canada


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks, i have never seen brine shrimp eggs at big als..i will call the nearest one and ask,,,,thanks for your help


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

big als mississauga on dundas


----------



## Eric G (Jan 12, 2011)

*Brine shrimp eggs*

If you need a large quantity try MOP (Mail Order Pet Supply) in Stoney Creek. I found the price and quality were really good.


----------

